# Fangmeldung: Hecht



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

Fangmeldung

*Hecht*





Fisch: Hecht- 132 cm
                    35,2 Pfund
Fänger:         Niklas Krull
Wohnort:       Dinslaken
Gewässer:     Baggerloch Dinslaken
Köder:           Jerkbait


----------



## namycasch (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

Petri.

Toller Fisch.

Petri Heil


----------



## peitscher (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

geiler Fisch:m


----------



## Welpi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

|bigeyes Alter Schwede, watt ne Mama... |bigeyes

Petri dem Fänger!

LG Alex


----------



## Spartakus (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

Hallo

ein dickes Petri Heil :vik:
Hecht des Lebens#6

Grüße #h


----------



## Vanner (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

Petri zu den dicken Teil.


----------



## Brummel (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

Dickes Petri,

Donnerschlach, sowas fängt man wahrscheinlich nur einmal in 2 Leben#6.
Oh man, für den Fang von der Lady macht der glückliche Fänger aber nen ziemlich coolen Eindruck:q.
Oder er hat vom Hochhalten schon ne Bremsspur in der Pantalone.
Ich glaub ich müßte erstmal baden gehen um mir das Grinsen abzuwaschen:vik:.
Schön zu sehen daß es solche Fische gibt.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## uweblie (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

Ein fettes Petri Heil, der Traum eines jedes Raubfischers......


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

Dickes Petri auch von mir....
Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir auch vorgenommen für dieses Jahr..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

Hammerfisch !

Glückwunsch zu der imposanten Grandma #6


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

Schön gezeichnete Hechtmutti.!!!
Da kann man wirklich gratulieren....... Petri Heil.


----------



## Onkel Kai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

Wow!!!
Echt tolles Tier!
Petri Heil


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hecht*

Ein super schöner Fisch, von so einem träumen auch die Guides am Bodden.


----------

